

Portland, OR: a video montage on why you'll love it - tripngroove
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1B2_r6Azvg

======
liebke
Wow, that's ridiculously well timed; my wife and I need to make a decision
tomorrow about moving across the country to Portland!

------
tripngroove
FYI: This video vastly understates the volume and variety of delicious
microbrews available in the city.

~~~
Dav3xor
Portland is beer obsessed.. The owner of Hopworks (the brewery in the clip,
makes a brief appearance) is my backyard neighbor -- super nice guy. Makes
totally Organic beer, and owns a very nice bicycle powered bar.

